# Vintage R/C cars



## Madstratos (Dec 30, 2008)

How many of you remember playing with some of the following cars as kid. I know I haven't. In fact, I have never seen these cars before until I got them as a gift from a friend a long time ago. If any of these cars interest you, make an offer for them.


----------



## dixiedriver (Dec 27, 2008)

What are you asking for them,or the least you would take?


----------



## Madstratos (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are the following prices:

Battle Buggy: $65.00-Unused

Lancia Stratos Turbo Group 4 (Color stripes, unused): $60.00

Lancis Stratos Turbo Group 4 (Silver, unused): $95.00

Lancia Stratos Turbo Group 5 (Marlboro, unused): $65.00


----------



## DPjamal (Dec 31, 2008)

which specs of battery do your prepare to using on them? i can recommend you good performance batteries!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am putting a temp Ban on this person 
If they would like they can email me or Hank and discuss this further 
until than I RECOMMEND NOT BUYING FROM THIS PERSON 

ALSO if you have dealt with this person please leave app feedback so everyone can look


----------

